# Hymer repair update



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Folks. pleased to say that Allianz engineers finally visited Peter Hambiltons today to inspect our van and gave Peter the go ahead. So Peter can now order the parts, can take many weeks so we will miss half the summer (if there is one).
Cheers Sid


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We've been out of touch for a while now but very pleased that there is light at the end of the tunnel at last !


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Sid. Glad things are finally on the starting blocks. Lets hope they do a speedy rebuild and get you back on the road soon.

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sid, glad to see things are moning along and PH will do a great job, hope you are back m/hing a.s.a.p.

Bob


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi Folks. pleased to say that Allianz engineers finally visited Peter Hambiltons today to inspect our van and gave Peter the go ahead. So Peter can now order the parts, can take many weeks so we will miss half the summer (if there is one).
> Cheers Sid


Hi Sid,

Although the time scale isn't looking good, at least the "ball is rolling" for you, and it's in the best hands.

Our new engine was due to arrive on Friday. They have already started to take the damaged one out now. I will know more tomorrow.

Best of luck.

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hymer repairs*

Hello

I have never had any dealings with Peter Hambiltion's, but from what I have read and heard, your van is in a good repair place.

Hope it all goes like clockwork.

R


----------

